# O nosso querido IM



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 09:09)

Pois é, já o referi noutro tópico, mas acho que aqui lhe dou mais destaque.  

Eu nunca tinha assistido nada assim, a info das EMA's está desactivada desde as 3h da matina, não pude confirmar toda a noite mas até ás 5 assim se manteve, agora com a informação das 7h, continua igual tudo a " --- ". É de rir este nosso serviço dito público!   

Já repararam que é logo quando mais necessário ele pode ser, que falha redondamente. Eu não conheço o quadro de pessoal, mas este sucedido parece-me claramente uma pista de como aquilo funciona, ou pelo menos é dirigido e gerido!  

Vejam-me só este texto que é a previsão para o Domingo:

*Domingo, 29 de Janeiro de 2006  

Continuação de tempo frio com períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade para o fim do dia.
Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h), no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e nas terras altas, enfraquecendo para a noite.
Aguaceiros, diminuindo de frequência a partir da manhã, que serão de neve acima dos 400 a 600 metros nas regiões do Norte, do Centro e do Alto Alentejo, podendo nevar nos pontos mais  da Serra de Monchique* 

Eu não quero parecer picuinhas, pois enganos todos temos, mas isto é um texto de uma previsão meteorológica pública. Deve ser do frio...


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 09:41)

Pois é, já não é a primeira vez que isto acontece e é sempre na pior altura! O que me irrita mais é quando o radar deixa de funcionar precisamente quando se aproxima tempo de chuva, já não bastava cubrirem todo o estreito de Gibraltar mas deixarem o norte de Portugal fora! 

Enfim, lá para segunda quando deixar de ser tão interessante ver os dados, as EMAS lá voltam a funcionar...


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 10:17)

A porcaria dos termómetros devem estar todos congelados


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 13:31)

Eu acho que isto acontece devido ao facto de eles terem pouco pessoal e material obsoleto ou com falta de manutenção
A razão é a do custume falta de verbas mas há dinheiro para os TGV para a cafia dos ricos pagar 35 contos por um bilhete   
e ainda diz o PS que é de esquerda


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 14:29)

Eu já quase que estava a prever isto   

Os dados das estações automáticas já dão, mas o radar foi-se!!


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2006 às 22:03)

Acho que o problema do IM à a falta de orçamento!!

E mais uma vez o departamento de previsão falhou...
Claro que a meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta nem nunca vai ser porque há demasiadas variaveis em jogo que ou são ignoradas/aproximadas nos modelos de previsão...

O que falha/falhou é/foi a actualização dos dados de previsão e de acompanhamento do estado do tempo que é realizado na página da internet do IM...A última actualização da previsão para o dia de hoje foi as 6 da manha (sabe-se lá com que corrida do modelo...)...acho insuficiente...

Porque o acompanhamento da situação é feito pelos técnicos do IM..só que na maior parte das vezes a informação não passa de dentro para fora..Qual será a razão???  

O caso dos Radares do IM, na página da Internet é ainda mais estranho, porque mostraram na TV a imagem de radar de portugal continental actualizada...
Porque é que a informação não passa cá para fora???.........


----------



## Santos (16 Fev 2006 às 17:46)

*Não se esqueçam do protetor para o sol*

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/uv/obs_uv.jsp


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Fev 2006 às 17:59)

Sim realamente é ridículo preocuparem-se com o que agora é acessório e serem autistas com o que deveras importa, e refiro-me ao temporal que ai se avizinha...


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2006 às 20:27)

Nem tudo é mau no reino do IM, finalmente decidiram-se a lançar os relatórios climaticos de 2005 com excepção de Setembro!   

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/clima/clim_informac.jsp

Não sei é porque é que o Alentejo e Ribatejo está em alerta cinzento


----------



## dj_alex (17 Fev 2006 às 00:32)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Nem tudo é mau no reino do IM, finalmente decidiram-se a lançar os relatórios climaticos de 2005 com excepção de Setembro!
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/clima/clim_informac.jsp
> 
> Não sei é porque é que o Alentejo e Ribatejo está em alerta cinzento




Fil...os relatorios desde Janeiro ate Agosto, já estão na página do Im à muito tempo


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 06:34)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Fil...os relatorios desde Janeiro ate Agosto, já estão na página do Im à muito tempo



Pois já, faltavam era os de Agosto até Dezembro que foram agora incluidos!


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2006 às 21:21)

Hoja já fizeram, para o presente dia, 3 actualizações que eu tenha detectado, com diferenças significativas principalmente para o Sul.
Mas o que me tras aqui é o facto de terem mudado o layout da página mas já tá igual ora vejam a diferença (temporária pelos vistos!  )







Criaram 2 períodos, das *00-12h* e das *12-24h*  , não tava mal pensado, será que apanhei um ensaio?


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 21:29)

Eu não consigo ver isso, já devem ter tirado. Se puserem, acho que é uma excelente ideia!


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 01:06)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois é, já o referi noutro tópico, mas acho que aqui lhe dou mais destaque.
> 
> Eu nunca tinha assistido nada assim, a info das EMA's está desactivada desde as 3h da matina, não pude confirmar toda a noite mas até ás 5 assim se manteve, agora com a informação das 7h, continua igual tudo a " --- ". É de rir este nosso serviço dito público!
> 
> ...



(Andei a remexer no arquivo do MeteoPT e encontrei este post...)
Tenho a impressão que hoje em dia, já nem é actualizado durante a madrugada, a última hora que vejo nas estações do IM é 22h UTC, mas posso estar enganado!


----------



## tozequio (4 Nov 2006 às 00:39)

Tanto ontem como hoje (para mim ainda é sexta   ), o IM esteve no seu pior nas previsões aqui para o Norte. 

Ontem "atiravam" com chuva forte para o Norte a partir do fim da manhã, quando, pelo menos por aqui, só choveu lá para as 22h. 

Hoje, mais 1 vez, tinham na previsão aguaceiros que podiam ser fortes para todo o país, e aguaceiros moderados para o Porto na previsão dos "bonequinhos"  . Na realidade apenas houve um pequeno aguaceiro por volta das 5 da manhã. Não caiu nem mais 1 gota desde aí  

O Dj_alex que me desculpe, mas o que anda aquele pessoal lá a fazer?


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2006 às 15:27)

*Re: Fotografia - Pânico das Autoridades Cheias do Pombal*

Boas

A Azafama das nosssa Autoridades perante as Cheias....


----------



## filipept (10 Nov 2006 às 16:46)

HEhehe está de mais


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Nov 2006 às 16:58)

*Re: Fotografia - Pânico das Autoridades Cheias do Pombal*



Seringador disse:


> Boas
> 
> A Azafama das nosssa Autoridades perante as Cheias....



Que mauzinho!


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Nov 2006 às 20:47)

Aproveitando o seguimento deste tópico e a sua existência, coloco aqui uma iformação que tem o IM no site sobre um protocolo que estabeleceram com o INAG:



> _Data: 10 de Novembro de 2006
> Autor: IM
> 
> 
> ...



Não devia isto de existir desde sempre???  Acho que não é preciso ser-se técnico nem ter formação específica na área para se ter esta opinião. Não que ache o IM aqui o culpado (o governo é que mexe os fiozitos, por isso deve ser o culpado disto), mas eu já trabalhei em organismos estatais e sei como é que funcionam, em lugar de haver entre-ajuda o que existe é secretismo e competição.  

Eu gostava era de ver como funcionam por dentro, com certeza é só burocracia, ofícios para cá, ofícios para lá e quando muitas vezes se tem de agir de forma rápida o que sucede é serem como o Narciso, que quando chega já não é preciso!  
Eu sei que estou a especular, e não digo que não tenham gente competente, mas estes estão em minoria e quando querem fazer algo positivo e são desapoiados e incentivados a serem como os outros. É a máquina do estado a trabalhar...


----------



## Iceberg (15 Nov 2006 às 17:31)

Alguém amis não consegue aceder ao site do IM ou o problema é só meu ... se calhar como a notícia do mau tempo no SAPO tem um link para o site do IM, o elevado número de acessos bloqueou ...


----------



## Fil (15 Nov 2006 às 23:42)

Já viram a nova do IM?

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeralSimples.jsp

Dá a mesma informação que no mapa, mas sempre é uma coisa nova 

@kimcarvalho foi exactamente o que eu pensei quando vi a notícia!


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 00:00)

iceberg disse:


> Alguém amis não consegue aceder ao site do IM ou o problema é só meu ... se calhar como a notícia do mau tempo no SAPO tem um link para o site do IM, o elevado número de acessos bloqueou ...



Já está a funcionar, afogou-se de tanto acesso. ´

http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=15815&postcount=81

É engraçado que ninguém liga a meteorologia, mas quando algo acontece, carapau é toda a minha gentinha a ver as previsões.


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2006 às 00:06)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Já está a funcionar, afogou-se de tanto acesso. ´
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=15815&postcount=81
> 
> É engraçado que ninguém liga a meteorologia, mas quando algo acontece, carapau é toda a minha gentinha a ver as previsões.



Simplesmente porque são apanhadas de surpresa e tentam se informar. As tv's quando anunciam o mau tempo é em 24 horas ou menos, dai a correria para saber o que se vai passar....


----------

